# Got a new light, what plants will be good for my tank?



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

I just picked up a 48" Coralife T-5 light fixture from my LFS. I wanted to know what are some good beginner plants to start off with?, and is there any thing else I should purchase to make sure they survive?

Here is my tank:

90 gallon
8 - 3"-4" RBP's
2 Plecos
Emp 400
Trickle filter with 2 gallons of bioballs

The specs on the light I picked up:

48" double linear strip T5 fluorescent lamp fixture
28 watt Colormax Full-spectrum fluorescent lamp
28 watt 6700K Plant Lamp fluorescent lamp


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like you got some pretty good equipment. Wish i could help ya out but i know jack squat about plants. I just ordered new bulbs for my tanks my self.







Should be in tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I picked up vals and dwarf grass both need a little bit higher light source and would suggest a plant iron supplement to help,but are easy to care for and supply plenty of cover for yer P's which we all know they love


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Steelers said:


> I just picked up a 48" Coralife T-5 light fixture from my LFS. I wanted to know what are some good beginner plants to start off with?, and is there any thing else I should purchase to make sure they survive?
> 
> Here is my tank:
> 
> ...


How much you get the 48" Coralife T5 for?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

You're going to want to get another one of those strips for that 90g. I would get cryptocorynes, some swords, java fern, and other low-medium light plants. Get some Fluorish Excel and Flourish Comprehensive too.


----------



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

I picked up the light for $80 at my LFS.

Wow, another light?, are there any plants that will do well with just one light?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Steelers said:


> I picked up the light for $80 at my LFS.
> 
> Wow, another light?, are there any plants that will do well with just one light?


The ones I mentioned plus anubias and java moss...the swords may not do so hot. I've got 2 of those fixtures on my 75g tank with just a hunk of java fern. With one fixture you're going to have pretty slow growth...especially in a tank as tall as a 90g. Those fixtures are much cheaper online too (try bigalsonline).


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I would aim for atleast 1wpg. I would get one more light for sure with a 90g. And Bioteach gave good advice on plants to try first. Goodluck


----------



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

Yea, it looks like there a lot cheaper online, big als has it for 47.99 with 9.99 shipping.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

i use the same light, paid the same for it. been on for about a month, got crazy growth and hairgrass is actually growing as well, so is glossostigma. I am pumping a bubble a second of co2 as well.

i suggest rotola, hairgrass, and vals, sh*t is official.


----------



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

How do your pleco's do in your piranha tank?


----------



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

I occasionally see the piranhas nip at the plecos, but for the most part they don't mess with them.


----------

